# I cut Tucker down! Before & After pics.



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi SM! 


I thought that the recent thread on puppy cuts was cute and inspirational.

I told my hubby that I had made a surprise for him 
when he called during the day.
Then when he came home, I said: "Surprise! I made you a Chihuahua!"


Here is Tucker's Before Pic!
I love his puppy hair, but he was looking a bit messy.













And here is his After Pic!
Very sleepy after a long day of walking, playing, and grooming.












I still need to even up his ears :blush:, but I like the cut so far! 
I have never cut short ears before, Paris & Coco both have theirs long.
And I'm sure they won't let me touch theirs now, lol.

So that is Tucker's first real haircut! 
I did it all with small shears. 
He is now nine months old. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, Jill! I love the before and after pics! You did a great job on Tucker's cut-and you did it all with shears? Awesome.:blush: I can't believe he is 9 months old, already. :wub: He sure is turning into a handsome young man.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Jill, congrats on Tucker's first haircut! He looks gorgeous with his summer do and I have to admit that you did a great job on it! 
:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

He looks like he is going to much cooler than his sisters this summer  You did a great job - ears are hard. I always try to trim up Hunter's and they just never seem even!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So cute! You did a great job on teh cut and both you and he will find it more managable.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jilly -- really love the cut on Tucker. IMHO, it's definitely a little boy's cut. When I had the Lhasas, I used to clip my "old man's" (1st home bred champion) ears like this. It really made him seem more like a guy and less like a girl.

Very cute cut. You did a great job.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You did a great job...he looks adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jill- you're so brave.:thumbsup: I was standing at a store looking at electric clippers the other day telling my DH I should get some and try to just clean up Tyler between big groomings...and then I backed away from the shelf and chickened out. :brownbag: I think you did a really good job and know that Tucker must be loving it. Nice and cool for summer and a lot less brushing from mom


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

You did a great job. He looks adorable and it is such an easier cut to take care of.:thumbsup:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aw the puppy cut is so adorable!! just in time for summer  you did a great job! and wow Tucker looks soo similar to Yeager


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Hi, Jill! I love the before and after pics! You did a great job on Tucker's cut-and you did it all with shears? Awesome.:blush: I can't believe he is 9 months old, already. :wub: He sure is turning into a handsome young man.:HistericalSmiley:


Handsome young man! :w00t: :smrofl: My wittle boy is really growing up! But still as zany as ever. Yes, I used tiny little scissors with a rounded edge, as I didn't want him to squirm. Takes a long time, but it is safe.



Alexa said:


> Jill, congrats on Tucker's first haircut! He looks gorgeous with his summer do and I have to admit that you did a great job on it!
> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thanks, Alexa! I guess I should have saved a lock of his hair but it was fluff everywhere. I usually put it all in a little bucket when I am grooming to toss out. 




Hunter's Mom said:


> He looks like he is going to much cooler than his sisters this summer  You did a great job - ears are hard. I always try to trim up Hunter's and they just never seem even!


Tucker say: "Yes! I am way cooler B) than my sisters! And I weally wike Mr. Hunter's style!"

Tuck's ears were hard cause he's not used to be trimmed yet. And was trying to move. (And cause I've never cut them short, so I guess it's not _all_ Tucker's fault) The rest of his body he actually stayed still. If he was a stuffed animal his ears would be perfect! :HistericalSmiley:




Johita said:


> So cute! You did a great job on teh cut and both you and he will find it more managable.


Thank you! I LOVE the Aolani pics of his recent haircut! Super cute! And I love his blue mohawk! 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Jilly -- really love the cut on Tucker. IMHO, it's definitely a little boy's cut. When I had the Lhasas, I used to clip my "old man's" (1st home bred champion) ears like this. It really made him seem more like a guy and less like a girl.
> 
> Very cute cut. You did a great job.


Thanks, Lynn. It is a very boyish cut, you are right. Your Lhasa must have looked so cute with it. I have been staring at Tucker since I did it. He seems older now.



donnad said:


> You did a great job...he looks adorable!


Thank you, Donna! I have so much fun doing their different hairstyles.
I feel like a hairdresser, and my clients don't complain, so I figure I'm doing okay. :HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Jill- you're so brave.:thumbsup: I was standing at a store looking at electric clippers the other day telling my DH I should get some and try to just clean up Tyler between big groomings...and then I backed away from the shelf and chickened out. :brownbag: I think you did a really good job and know that Tucker must be loving it. Nice and cool for summer and a lot less brushing from mom


Sue, you should try it! You could always start slow and just try Tyler's tummy, for example. You'd prob get really good at it.
I have trimmers and blades but still need _much_ more practice with them.
I find scissors smoother, feels like trimming a tiny bonsai tree.



lynda said:


> You did a great job. He looks adorable and it is such an easier cut to take care of.:thumbsup:


Thank you for the compliment!  He will be faster to bath, which I think he is most looking forward to!  



yeagerbum said:


> aw the puppy cut is so adorable!! just in time for summer  you did a great job! and wow Tucker looks soo similar to Yeager


Awe, Thanks!!! Yeager is one adorable little guy! 

Tucker is such a joy, full of energy and mischief.
Always bugging his sisters and playing with all the toys.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He looks GREAT Jill---I love puppy-cuts on the guys---and yes, ears are difficult. Even my groomer, who is very good for here, always makes one ear shorter---considerably shorter than the other. I try to even them up and it turns into shorter & shorter! But the good thing is that is always grows really fast!
Enjoy the summer baths!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> He looks GREAT Jill---I love puppy-cuts on the guys---and yes, ears are difficult. Even my groomer, who is very good for here, always makes one ear shorter---considerably shorter than the other. I try to even them up and it turns into shorter & shorter! But the good thing is that is always grows really fast!
> Enjoy the summer baths!


 
Thanks, Sandi! 
Kitzel must be so much fun to have groomed, he looks like he has a gorgeous coat! 

I can't stop looking at Tucker, it's like he is a different pup! :w00t:
His legs look so much longer.
As before his coat gave them a shorter appearance/illusion.

I guess I will grow his ears :blush: a wee bit! But it's cute for now I guess.
Paris has threatened to wear a hat if I even come near her ears with the shears.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

You did a great job! :thumbsup: He looks adorable. I can't believe how long his hair was! And he looks so big in that second picture...how much does he weigh? I love his ears short!:wub:



Canada said:


> Hi SM!
> 
> 
> I thought that the recent thread on puppy cuts was cute and inspirational.
> ...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> You did a great job! :thumbsup: He looks adorable. I can't believe how long his hair was! And he looks so big in that second picture...how much does he weigh? I love his ears short!:wub:


Thanks so much, Dianne. He really looks like a different pup now. But I am getting used to it and starting to enjoy it on him.
Tucker says: "Pwease tell Wocky I weigh 50 lbs and 8 ounces. Maybe he be impwessed by my muscles?" B) 
Sorry, Tuck exaggerates a wee bit, he was 5 lbs 8 ounce at last check up. He was a tiny pup but recently been turning into a brick. 
Which is a blessing as they all love to wrestle so it evens it out a bit and I now worry less.
Paris & Coco are high 7's, and it wouldn't surprise me if Tuck is closer to 6 now.
He was small and slight as pup but now he's really filling out, so I feel he's almost ready for his neuter, like he is strong enough. It will be a complicated neuter, so we're happy he's filling out before it. He really was the tiniest wittle guy for awhile but has just blossomed into a little rambo.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he looks adorable n yes u did a great job !!!! he reminds me of dolce w the ears now !


----------

